# 1st FP, work in progress pictorial.



## Charlie69 (Jan 18, 2016)

All the goodies I needed to start working on fountain pens arrived by  Friday last week so I set out to make my 1st one.   If these photos help  someone who is curious about making Fountain Pens on a wood lathe  that's great.   Equally as important are tips from the folks who have  made a few of these.   Comments, suggestions and questions are welcome.

I  set the camera up on a tripod next to me and took tons of photos.    Hope this is OK with the moderators.   We don't get a lot of action in  the FP forum so I figured it won't hurt to add a little content:wink:.

The pen isn't finished yet so this is a work in progress.   I'll update with more photos asap.  I skipped photos for a lot of the steps in making the pen, my apologies 

 Started by turning the blank round.




Drilling centers on each end of the blank.





9x.75 section to body threads.





Center  drilling section....I've made a handful of kitless roller balls so I  didn't think a fp section would be much different (harder to do).    Wow!   I screwed 2 up before I finally got it right.   Those  measurements are critical!! (unless there is another way to make  sections)





B bit for 6.5x.5 tap.  Schmidt#5 nib/housing





Tapping section. Don't know why there is no dimple in a 6.5x.5 tap:bulgy-eyes:




housing fits!





Turn section on mandrel.





turn pen body close to O.D. needed





turn tenon to 10.98mm & cut 11mm threads.





8.25mm bit for 9x.75 tap





In action





Tapping section to body 9x.75 threads with tap guide.  I like this tap guide!   Makes tapping threads so easy.





Checking fit





5/16 bit for converter.





turning alumilite for finial





Finial threaded 8x.75





set up to turn finial and body.





Wet sanding.





turn cap blank close to O.D.





Couldn't  resist a gold ring even though it's plated and it'll be a huge pita  later when I turn the blank to final o.d...In hind sight I should have  turn the blank 1st then fitted the ring.   I don't know




Got a little hairy drilling the cap!! I was waiting for the crack!





Tapped cap and checking for fit.   Ugh see that awful gray finial.   The alumilite turned out to be on the gray side of black   I later turned another finial out of the Acrylic Cumberland the body is made with.  Not fun:frown:





Set up to gently  turn and sand the cap.  The blue tape is to protect the gold plated  ring from scratches.  I worked slow and careful to avoid scratching the  ring. It mast have taken me an hour to turn and sand the cap.





That's  it for now.   I've filed the groove for a clip, turned another finial  for the body and and just need to do some buffing. Pen Has already been inked and used:biggrin:  More pics later on.


----------



## barkisini (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome! Appreciate the step-by-step photos and comments. Nice work!


----------



## david44 (Jan 18, 2016)

An excellent set of photos.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you for sharing the process.


----------



## magpens (Jan 18, 2016)

Wonderful set of photos .... THANK YOU !!! . Looks like it's gonna be a great pen !!!


----------



## Charlie69 (Jan 18, 2016)

Pen is done and pics posted here http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/basement-bench-my-1st-kitless-fp-138032/#post1827102

Couple  pics of my ghetto buffing system....4" Harbor freight wheels on a pen mandrel.   There are probably a 100 ways to get a nice shine on a pen and this is mine...tripoli, white diamond and elbow grease:wink:

Sand to 2000 wet/dry





Polished with tripoli.   I moved the light to show the color in the blank.





White diamond buffing.   Red wheel (tripoli) is smaller because it gets used a lot more.   The pens spend some time on that one:wink:





finished.


----------



## deadsea (Jan 19, 2016)

Great work.. What is the material by the way?


----------



## Sunami (Jan 19, 2016)

This is SOOOO awesome and just in time for me. I am about to receive my final piece today(my Collet Chucks) to start my own and it sounds like the weather in Baltimore is about to make it comply this weekend to keep me in the house. So I will begin my kitless journey this weekend!!! YEAH!


----------



## Sprung (Jan 19, 2016)

Awesome thread and fantastic pen! As someone who is planning to venture into kitless later this year, this helps me visualize many of the steps - great for a visual learner like me. Thank you!


----------



## jalbert (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice tutorial and pen! Question though: why didn't you hold the tap in the tailstock chuck when tapping the section? Am I missing something (serious, not trying to be a smart aleck)?


----------



## TurtleTom (Jan 21, 2016)

I was amazed you got that drilled without cracking it!  Well done.
I use a boring head for critical stuff like that.


----------



## Charlie69 (Jan 26, 2016)

jalbert said:


> Nice tutorial and pen! Question though: why didn't you hold the tap in the tailstock chuck when tapping the section? Am I missing something (serious, not trying to be a smart aleck)?



Been out of town and just now getting back in touch with IAP.   I prefer the spring loaded tap guide over holding the tap in a Chuck because the tap moves in and out under power of the spring.  It's smoother for me than pushing or pulling the tail stock.  I've never tried advancing or withdrawing the quill but in my mind that would be even harder then moving the tailstock.:biggrin:

I'm flattered that folks would call this thread a tutorial but it definitely isn't.  I've made only one fp and a handful of kitless rb pens.  I guess my intention for the thread was to show people how easy it is to make basic kitless pens on a wood lathe (even a mini).:wink:


----------



## jalbert (Jan 27, 2016)

Aha, that makes sense. I always just make sure he tail stock isn't locked down and move it forward and back with gentle pressure from my hand while manually turning the lathe with my handy crank attachment using my other hand. I can see how it could be disastrous though if the tail stock decides to get stuck while cutting the threads. No doubt your way works just as well 
-John


----------

